# Want to start print shop making banners signs shirts ect? need some input.



## 760rdl (Jan 14, 2010)

Ok Hello guys new to the forum and this industry . i would like to start a business catering to business mostly . i would like to make banners and shirts i got the whole screen printing thing pretty much now am trying to understan what is needed to make banners not just one collor but lets say a business ordered there logo and special of the month per say how would that get done and what equipment would i use and where can i buy this equipment . Am highly motivated just looking to gt pointed in the right direction.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Most of the banners I see at the pizza place are done with aq solvent printer. Very expensive. there are some cheaper printewrs for printing on paper rolls that are cheaper but those prints shouldent be used outside. Those ain't cheap either but about 1/3 the price of the solvent printers.


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

Well...best machine to add is a Roland Versacamm....they are pricey but they more than pay for themselves....our business has increased 242% since adding our VP-540...we can print full color banners on 13oz scrim up to 48" wide finished size....we also make decals...Signs...vehicle wraps...vehicle door magnets and use it to put pictures on T-shirts plus some other cool t-shirt effects. Check out the Roland Versacamms on youtube. GOOD LUCK


----------



## 760rdl (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks .... Also How to Bussiness cards get printed in large quantitiess im totaly new to this but willing to listen learn ask and all other things to get my idea up and going


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

760rdl said:


> Thanks .... Also How to Bussiness cards get printed in large quantitiess im totaly new to this but willing to listen learn ask and all other things to get my idea up and going


We hire out our bus cards,fliers....pamplets and printing of that type...I also use the same company for grand format printing...they just made me a full color 8'x16' banner for a VERY reasonable price.
This is who I use 4over, Inc. | Super Trade Printer


----------



## 760rdl (Jan 14, 2010)

By outsourcing does it leave you room for profit or how do you work that out with them. Is delivery time slower . if so it sounds great . just curious as to what would i actually use if i decided to eventually print my self.


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

760rdl said:


> By outsourcing does it leave you room for profit or how do you work that out with them. Is delivery time slower . if so it sounds great . just curious as to what would i actually use if i decided to eventually print my self.


 profit margin is handsome....and I get them in as little as 4 days....it has enhanced our business profile in a lot of customers eyes.


----------



## ziskheatpress (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey this is Dan from Zisk Heat Press, Congrats on the new business, I was in the B2B promo industry and it was fantastic. Have you identified a niche on which to focus yet? I used to sell a lot to teams before I started selling presses. You should think about joining a networking group such as BNI, they charge but there are free ones in most areas.


----------



## ariess (Feb 21, 2008)

I contract my banners out to gotprint.com very reasonable prices and fast turnaround.


----------



## 760rdl (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanls Guys . The market i want to tap into is selling to businesses and events .What is BMI just curous would like to hear a little more abot it.


----------



## ziskheatpress (Jul 7, 2009)

BNI stands for business networking international. I use it and have done very well, I am sure there is a BNI in your area, or comparable networking group. Many of them are free, BNI is paid, but my point was, in this industry, networking and trust are HUGE. If you are ever in RI I would be happy to have you as a guest.


----------



## leadergrafx (Sep 29, 2008)

I second on the versacamm vp-540. I would not go with the 30" because you will outgrow it quickly and are limited some on vehicle wraps and such. we started with the 54" and have grown to a 5meter 16' HP after only 1 1/2 years with it. You can also outsource as discussed earlier. also second 4Over.com for business cards and flyers, etc. you can be extremely competitive using them. Good luck. Our Roland vp-540 has never been down in 2 years! Good Luck


----------



## timkaz227 (Oct 23, 2009)

Do you have $30,000 for a versacam? I have a printing company w/ printing presses. About 8 years ago we bought a vinyl plotter to make banners for about $1500. This past fall we added a heatpress so we could also make shirts as an add-on which is how the banners and vehicle lettering started. If you don't have a customer base to sell the full color banners to I'd feel really nervous about making those lease payments. I looked hard a large format color printers this fall but couldn't justify the cost with current economy and the number of companies offering that service in my town. If someone asks for a full color sign I just send it out. That being said I don't get that many calls for full color signs. I can do most logos on my vinyl plotter unless they are real intricate.


----------

